# Yes! We have goop! We have a kiiiiiiid!



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So at 10.30pm on day 153, Anna has finally decided to do something. 

Her udder went from empty, as in 0%, completely empty, to full, full, full in about 2 hrs. 

She had some strange discharge to start, white, thick and sticky, looked all the world like she'd been bred by the buck. Hopefully that is not an indication that there is trouble going on. 

Well, she's definitely kidding tonight. She just looks very early stages, she's posty, tail arched, uncomfortable and bit of goop, but nothing else yet really. vanity wasnt being very nice to her so I penned her (anna) off. and now she's grumpy because I made her leave her hole she dug lol

Looks like I'm pulling an all nighter. I'll give ya regular updates as we go.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

Sounds good, keep us posted and my things go in your and your does favor. ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

1.10am more goop, but we are still reasonably settled. only mild contractions. no pushing yet


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

She won't be long now!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

its now 2.19am.

nothing. stupid goat.

Just standing there, posty legs, tail arched, full udder, looking sorry for herself. and has a twinge every now and then

I'm uploading photos ... because what else is there to do at 2.10am other than take photos of goats?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

Hoping that she goes soon and you can catch a few ZZZZZZZZZZ's :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

how is she?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

well she's not at all worried which is why I havent intervened yet. She's mildly uncomfortable.

I'm eating a meat pie, yes a meat pie, at 2.26am after walking round outside in the dark taking photos of goats and looking at their rear ends

I'm crazy,I know.

I'm gonna eat, check her, and then try to grab an hours sleep in between.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*



> I'm eating a meat pie, yes a meat pie, at 2.26am


 well you 've got to keep up your energy.... :wink:

Sounds like ...she just isn't quite there yet...but close.......do get some rest....you will need it.... :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

2.57am starting to push. I'm heading out to the shed


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

:leap: Ok, so we should have pics in about an hour right. LOL :ROFL:

Keep us posted, I can't wait to hear more.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

hope shes doing ok!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

Push girl Push....praying ray: for healthy babies and mum.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

How is she doing??? Oh I am excited!!!!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop! We have kid!*

3.05am

HUGE great hunking lumpish GIANT of a doe kid!

Presented with a head and one leg, which would have been fine had the kid not been so huge with a great boof head on her. So I helped a little and kidzilla was born.

On her feet 2 mins after birth, suckling 5 mins after birth. She's a ripper, this kid. Fiesty as anything, which amazes me since its so freezing freezing cold tonight.

She's BIG, solid white, didnt inherit her mum's parrot jaw (yay) and she's got PRICK EARS! how that happened I have no clue cos her dad's a boer. Oh, she's gonna be a nice one.

Photos are horrible considering it was 3am, and I had a spotlight plus a torch n thats it. But here you go - a couple just-born ones and I mean literally not yet 5 mins old. More dry,fluffy, well-lit pictures in the morning ... tomorrow ... um, I mean, maybe in a few hrs when I get some sleep! lol

Mum figured her name had to be annie, cos her mum is anna, but honestly when I looked at her, that big boof head and the prick ears, I immediately thought Miffy (after that cartoon rabbit - google image it and you'll see what I mean).

Photobucket is being disgustingly slow OF COURSE because I'm falling asleep ...

okay I'm gonna have to make you go without photos cos its still trying to upload and I just fell asleep so I need to get to bed while I'm still upright. Pics in a few hrs


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

Congrats!!!! can't wait to see her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*



> kidzilla


LOL....can't wait to see her....a big congrats.... :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

poor keren... you got it rough! my doe kid in the middle of the day with no issues.. you got the middle of the night with a monster baby... you better tell the rest of the girls they have to kid between the hours of 6am to 9 pm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

congrats Karen I know you were a bit concerned but it all turned out well --


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

yeah, I was a touch worried. But everything turned out okay. I'm allowed to complain that she kept me up all night and only had a single, arent I? because what I didnt mention last night was she is sold, and if she had 2 kids, I got to to keep the doe kid. but she's a singleton so she goes with mum :greengrin: doesnt matter :greengrin: she's cute n healthy and wow, she's sucked that udder down well lol

Took Miss Anna a few minutes to get to her feet but once she was up she never sat down again. Which was why I was happy to leave her and get to bed, knew there werent any more.














































Its hard to tell cos she's still not 100% dry and fluffy, but I think she's got a few orange patches on her head and body. Not sure yet whether that is hair colour or just meconium, she was very yellow when she came out.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Yes! We have goop!*

She is very cute - congrats


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

she is big! congrats on the doeling! :clap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! Your allowed to complain all you want. :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a big girl! Congrats :stars: And yes, pulling an all nighter to end up with a single...you are absolutely allowed to complain!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is a cutie...congrats.. :greengrin: ..now you can get... some much needed rest... :wink: :leap:


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Awww, Kidzilla is adorable!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She's beautiful Keren!! Congrats on "kidzilla"!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

aww Keren congrats on the baby at LAST! :greengrin: 

LW


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!!! :stars: Glad you got a doeling!!! :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

LOVE IT! Congrats...wonderful! and so beautiful. Keep us posted on the lil one.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

no fluffy pics yet, sorry

she's gorgeous ... but ... my cute adorable beautiful saanen prick ears ... turned into FLOPPY BOER EARS!

The difference is amazing actually, she's far less cute with these ears :roll: nah, just kidding, she's still  :hug:


----------



## grandmajo (Oct 14, 2008)

keren said:


> she's gorgeous ... but ... my cute adorable beautiful saanen prick ears ... turned into FLOPPY BOER EARS!


LOL, just like a kinder, only in reverse! Must be gravity kicking in.

Very nice doeling, and she is definitely big! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations, Kidzilla is adorable, and mom is beautiful. Glad you were there to help mom.


----------

